# Please Challenge the Media



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Because someone I know, use to like, and had a good friendship with bragged to me about taking EBT when he didn't have it coming (he lied about his income to get it) I have grown to have a lot of personal disdain for the program. Of course I know some people need it - probably most but I hate entitlements. And then I read this headline:

_"Gwyneth Paltrow to live on food-stamp budget
USA Today · 14 hours ago

As part of the #FoodBankNYCChallenge issued by Mario Batali, Paltrow and others are to spend only $29 per person *for all food *for seven days, in an &#8230;"_

EBT is suppose to be a suplemental program not "*for all food*" for seven days. The hollywood elites and main stream media have been playing this game for far too long, and its time to call them on this crap. I hope you will join me in writing letters, b & moaning and telling everyone you can. I know when I was down and out $28 a week would have been more than enough for what I needed but that was because I had things I could obtain with a 22 cal bullet. Still this is suppose to be a supplemental program not an "all the food" you need program.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I share your hatred. I had a co-worker whose wife and kids lived in Iowa. The guy lived with his mother-in-law in the western suburbs of Chicago. He went to Iowa to see the wife and kids every weekend. I hear him bragging to another of his nationality that his wife claims he deserted them so she can get welfare, EBT, medicaid, etc. 
I glean enough info to call Iowa's welfare system and reported him. The woman on the other end says, "So what you want me to do about it, honey." I called back and asked for a supervisor, two more calls and two more supervisors did nothing, except frustrate the hell out of me. I sent the names of all the people on the telephone to the governor's office in Iowa. Somehow I doubt if anything was done.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Paraquack, what you just described is why Iowa is flooded with welfare recipients. My small town's population has double in the past 25 years and most of the newcomers (approximately 70 percent) are living on the rest of the taxpayer's hard work. Burns my ass every time I go to the grocery store and see someone pay with EBT or one of the many other assistance cards and then have the groceries carried out to a brand new F-350 quad cab. The kids hop in the back end and away they go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A very good reason to be prepared as the socialists have no problem with crashing the system until it breaks.

FUBAR


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tell me about all this. I live in a town that has devolved into a town where the main "industry" is EBT. 

Last night, a neighbor's tree fell, taking out my parents' power, cable and phone. Why? Because the core was rotten and it broke in half after a hard storm, last night. They managed to come "help" after I had been running the chainsaw for a good three hours. Their main interest was getting wood so they could burn it in their back yard while drinking beer. Guess who has a gubment EBT card. Hint: not me or my parents.

Someone started a thread about arming the neighbors a while back. Guess who won't be doing that. Yup. Me. Through my taxes, I think I have given them enough. My other neighbors? They are EBT holders as well. With my tax dollars, I help them pop out more little disrespectful brats. 

I call the system an industry, and that is what it is. What does it produce? I see the product of the industry every time I step out of the front door of my house; a house located in a neighborhood that used to be a healthy place. Not anymore.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

We have a mother on government assistance for childcare costs. She pulls up to drop her kid off in a very nice Cadillac Escalade everyday. ;/ Overall though, the majority of the people that are getting help for childcare costs are in great need of it...at least at our center.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No comment.

View attachment 10651


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> No comment.
> 
> View attachment 10651


You really know how to make a working stiff mad, don't you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Many of you fine Patriots are older, wiser and have been working and chasing the American Dream longer than I. But in 1978, I earned my first W-2 paying job and since then have worked continuously (except for 3 months in 2003 when I received a buyout from a company I worked for due to a contract). But for 36 years, 9 months, I have worked and worked hard. My back has two herniated discs, one of my knees has no miniscus, and one ankle is surgical repaired. 

Yet every day I work, often from 6 am to 6 pm and sometimes I travel which to me is 24 hours of work. Yes, I check in online with the Prepper Forum because I have earned the title of "boss", and sometimes when on the road, I experience a ballgame or fishing hole..because I can...on my dime!

And I read this crap about people abusing the money that I send to Washington DC and I am freakin disgusted. 

God PLEASE save this once great republic.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I remember one time I collected "SNAP" benefits. I collected for 1 month. That all I needed. I figured I've been working semi steadily since I was 16(29 now)I earned the benefits. I had to fight for them too. Wasn't just handed to me. 

I "could" collect now too, as I have about $100/week income. But I choose to not collect. I'll do it on my own. I've been working cleaning houses, picking up dog poop, and even scrubbed a wheelchair that the elderly lady had an "accident" in. Yeah. That was um...interesting. 

Now to get back to work on this side job. Have weeds to pull from between cactus.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Recently I went to the grocery store and when I checked out there was a young family man and a woman and around 3 kids. They had 2 grocery carts worth of shit including a ton of pet food beer and cigarettes. They ended up only spending like 30 bucks for the pet food beer and cigarettes and the ebt took care of god knows how much in groceries (not to mention the fact that 60% or so of it was junk food as well). I almost wanted to say your welcome that's where 40% of my paycheck goes to. Oh well there's going to be a day when the government tit runs dry and god help us when it does because that's when its really going to hit the fan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Many of you fine Patriots are older, wiser and have been working and chasing the American Dream longer than I. But in 1978, I earned my first W-2 paying job and since then have worked continuously (except for 3 months in 2003 when I received a buyout from a company I worked for due to a contract). But for 36 years, 9 months, I have worked and worked hard. My back has two herniated discs, one of my knees has no miniscus, and one ankle is surgical repaired.
> 
> Yet every day I work, often from 6 am to 6 pm and sometimes I travel which to me is 24 hours of work. Yes, I check in online with the Prepper Forum because I have earned the title of "boss", and sometimes when on the road, I experience a ballgame or fishing hole..because I can...on my dime!
> 
> ...


While we old farts are boring the snot out of the younguns, let me continue this a bit. Yes, this is straying off the mark a bit, but you know how it goes.

We have some on the maintenance contract where I work who do not understand the definition of work and believe they are being put-out when they are asked to be a little uncomfortable. One of these, much younger and in better shape than I am, was complaining about a job and how hard it was. My reply; "I understand. Between the plate in my neck, the shoulder that is wore out from working sentry dogs for several years and two wrists that have limited range of mobility due to injuries, I can feel your pain. I feel the pain all the time." At least the entitled twit had the good sense to knock off the whining.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

kevincali said:


> I remember one time I collected "SNAP" benefits. I collected for 1 month. That all I needed. I figured I've been working semi steadily since I was 16(29 now)I earned the benefits. I had to fight for them too. Wasn't just handed to me.
> 
> I "could" collect now too, as I have about $100/week income. But I choose to not collect. I'll do it on my own. I've been working cleaning houses, picking up dog poop, and even scrubbed a wheelchair that the elderly lady had an "accident" in. Yeah. That was um...interesting.
> 
> Now to get back to work on this side job. Have weeds to pull from between cactus.


Unfortunately I did not take a before picture. Basically had to hula ho the weeds out, remove existing mulch (to make room for new mulch) and lay down new mulch. Got as many weeds as I could from around the cactus. If you would have seen the "before" pic, I can guarantee that no cactus was visible, as the weeds were about 3'-4' high.

Yeah. I'd rather do this than collect welfare!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Many of you fine Patriots are older, wiser and have been working and chasing the American Dream longer than I. But in 1978, I earned my first W-2 paying job and since then have worked continuously (except for 3 months in 2003 when I received a buyout from a company I worked for due to a contract). But for 36 years, 9 months, I have worked and worked hard. My back has two herniated discs, one of my knees has no miniscus, and one ankle is surgical repaired.
> 
> Yet every day I work, often from 6 am to 6 pm and sometimes I travel which to me is 24 hours of work. Yes, I check in online with the Prepper Forum because I have earned the title of "boss", and sometimes when on the road, I experience a ballgame or fishing hole..because I can...on my dime!
> 
> ...


Slippy, I am with you, my friend.
I am 66, half way to 67. With one titanium knee and a rebuild shoulder, thanks to honest labor.
I started work at age 12 delivering newspapers on a bicycle. The paper route got easier when I got a motorcycle at 14 (things were different back then).
At 14 I also began working "real jobs" on summer vacation, in addition to the paper route.
At 19 I joined the Army.
At 22 I became a civilian again, and since then have only worked for 4 companies. Never got fired, either.
I started as a laborer in a lumber yard, drove a truck for a while, operated forklifts for 45 years now, been a supervisor, and finally a manager. Life has not exactly been easy for me. But that's OK, it builds character.
In ALL THAT TIME, I have NEVER been on the government dole, not even unemployment. No food stamps, no housing vouchers, nothing. And I never made "big money" either.
Today my wife and I collect Social Security, a program we paid into every stinkin' paycheck since 1964. It is OUR money, not the governments.
And I still have to work full time, next Monday morning I will be on the loading dock or in my office. I will be there from 7:00 AM to 4:30 PM.

So, to all the lazy buzzards who are able to work, but don't because the government takes care of them, I have nothing but utter contempt.
Those sorry SOB's wouldn't have lasted a week in Vietnam.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boy it's going to be tough for her nanny and personal shoppers to stretch 29 bucks for a whole 7 days.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would say only half the recipients are truly needy. Way to many people lie to get extras and something for nothing. The people in government, welfare/social security/whatever are not interested in fraud. The more people on the dole the more workers needed to serve, the bigger the budget, the more the top dogs are paid or able to make on bribes. 

The generational families know how to scam the system. The only way fraud is prosecuted is when the recipient so so obnoxious and out of line with a government worker that an investigation is started. Hell has no fury like an offended bureaucrat. 

Here in PA a single mom with two kids has to get a job exceeding $62,000 a year to do better than if she took advantage of all the welfare goodies available.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Generational welfare families know how to scam the system, alright. But do not fear you folks who don't know how yet.

I know a guy from my bowling league, a government worker, whose job is to help people file for all the public benefits they can get. They even advertise on TV. Damn!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Burns my ass. Every year I have to pay the government and when I see this I just want to explode. Yes, some are in need of it. But you know what? Driving fancy cars, eating Lobster and steak, and having more kids then you can afford should disqualify your ass immidiately. I am tired of paying for every lazy son of bitch who has not been off the couch in years. Can you tell I wrote another check to the IRS this week? LOL


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well for all our dislike of the EBT gift card program to the lazy and lying there is a hint of good news. Now I haven't snoped this yet or confirmed the source but I was told the State of Maine imposed a requirement on EBT. Quite simply if you were not a senior, were not disabled, and not a child you had to do one of three things to get your EBT. 1. Show you worked 20 hours a week, 2. Show you attended a job training program 3. Volunteered for a total of 24 hours in a month. You had to prove one of these three things to continue getting your EBT; result was 12,000 people were getting it before the requirement and 2,500 were getting it after the requirement! Lets hope this is real and common sense prevails. God Bless the Republicans of Maine for if they made this happen perhaps they can start a trend nation wide.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just got an EBT card in the mail,....for the lady who used to live in our house,at least 10 years ago!!...probably the same one who the Leo's were looking for when we first moved in.blonde,5"7' 135,plus or minus.my wife had some explaining to do same description,until I jumped in with her current Wash.state ID.


We cut it up,I wonder how much $ it was good for.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

The store was the emptiest I've seen it when this sign was put up. I forget what happened, since this was a year or more ago. I think the EBT system went down temporarily(?)

I feel like making these sign and posting one up everywhere.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Anyone remember the frenzy that happened when the EBT system screwed up and allowed the leeches to buy to their hearts content? The stores were stripped clean in a matter of hours. Like hungry piranhas they abused the system. Now if the tables were turned and the system shut down... SHTF. Real quick.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I recall that, wasn't it New Orleans or there abouts? Regardless I can only imagine the riots if it was hacked and curtailed for a week.



Arklatex said:


> Anyone remember the frenzy that happened when the EBT system screwed up and allowed the leeches to buy to their hearts content? The stores were stripped clean in a matter of hours. Like hungry piranhas they abused the system. Now if the tables were turned and the system shut down... SHTF. Real quick.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It was in Springfield and Mansfield, LA where EBT card holders descended like locusts
Walmart shelves in Springhill, Mansfield, cleared in EBT glitch - KSLA News 12 Shreveport, Louisiana News Weather & Sports


----------

